
PostgreSQL Stored Procs Finally Supported in a Distributed SQL Database - sickeythecat
https://blog.yugabyte.com/yugabyte-db-engineering-update-june-27-2019/
======
gregw2
Didn't (postgres-compatible MPP) Amazon Redshift just add this also? Or is
this more sophisticated?

~~~
joeharris76
Yes, we did. [https://docs.aws.amazon.com/redshift/latest/dg/stored-
proced...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/redshift/latest/dg/stored-procedure-
create.html)

